# Forge World: Ork Tanks and Sky Talon



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/QUATERMASTERS_STORE_NEW_STUFF__11.html
Ork Kil Blasta Tank, Ork Kil Bursta Tank and Valkyrie Sky Talon ready to order. Massive lumps of resin those tanks.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

One drools, alot...
Deff gonna be gettin one of them for my army.

For anyone who wants to pre look at some gun stats:

ORK KIL BLASTA TANK - has a Giga-shoota same as the right side of a Mek Stompa Apoch Rulebook.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Those Ork tanks look fucking amazing, plus you could knock your opponent out cold if he tries to cheat they'd be that heavy with all that resin.


----------



## Feytor (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, they chopped off the transport part of valkyrie and want 15£ more for that. :|


----------

